# Finally, the day has come for Midgie to start her allergy shot regimen!



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm excited & nervous at the same time. Midgie has grown fearful of the vet & starts wimpering in the car on the way there. I'm going in for her first consultation today & I guess they're going to show/teach me how to administer her shots in small doses every other day or something. I'm glad I get to do it so I don't have to drive back & forth to the vet. It's not that far, but it's one town over & takes a lot of time from me getting other things done. I hope she starts getting some relief immediately from scratching all the time. She is so miserable & keeping me up at night just about all night long scratching constantly. It will be nice to get a full night sleep soon. I'll keep everyone updated on how our appointment goes.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

hope all goes well  hope you feel much better soon Midgie xo


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

**UPDATE** Midgie did well with her 1st allergy shot. The vet kinda scared me to death in being very descriptive in giving the dosages. I have to be careful not to over dose & have two different viles that are colored coded. She said if I can't do it, she'll be happy to administer the shots, but I said I can do it. So far so good. More to come. She'll be getting shots every 3 days for about 1 month.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Its very simple to give them their shots, you will have no trouble.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I gave her the allergy shot this morning myself (2nd shot). I was scared to death. My hubby held her while I administered. She yelped. I hope I can get used to this, but I'm going to have to cause I can't keep running back & forth to the vet. She seemed to do pretty good since the 1st shot which it's been 3 days. She'll be getting a shot every 3 days for about 1 month with an increased dosage of .1 each time. 

Thanks for the confidence Flippedstars. Your words echoed through my mind up until shot time.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

good job!!! I had to take allergy shots for several yrs.... I feel midgie's pain!!! I hate needles too......


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I hope the new shots gives your baby much relief. Please let us know.  Seeing them scratch and be miserable is heartbreaking.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Please keep us posted. I hope she get some releif (and you too) soon. Allergy shots can be fatal if the wrong dose is given.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Zoey's Mom said:


> Please keep us posted. I hope she get some releif (and you too) soon. Allergy shots can be fatal if the wrong dose is given.


I know. My vet said to give her shot 1st thing in the morning in case something goes wrong than I can get Midgie to her. When she stressed how crucial it was to administer the right dose from the right bottle (I have 2). I scared me to death. So, this morning I double, triple-checked everything to make sure I was doing everything right. This is soooooo scary for me, but she doesn't seem to be itching as much. The vet said the 2nd & 3rd dose might make her itch more to just give Benedryl. I definitely will keep everyone posted so those who are considering this route will know what to expect.
Thank you for your concern.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Just make sure everything is labeled and you'll do just fine. 
I took allergy shots for 8 years when i was a kid. I hated it lol. I think they helped but this fall has been a allergy nightmare for me for some reason.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

cherper said:


> Just make sure everything is labeled and you'll do just fine.
> I took allergy shots for 8 years when i was a kid. I hated it lol. I think they helped but this fall has been a allergy nightmare for me for some reason.


Yea, my vet color-coded the two bottles & the schedule. 
I was really sick last year with allergies & went to an allergy specialist. I had x-rays done & was told they never saw soo much infection in one's face as I had in mine. They wanted me to take allergy shots but the viles cost $1000. I couldn't do that. I take a steroid nasal spray & Astilen nasal spray & Zirtec & Mucinex as needed.
I don't understand why our allergy shots costs so much & allergy shots for a dog are reasonable. What's the difference besides size? Makes no sense to me. I also take honey harvested locally here & use the Nasal Rinse.
How long did you have to take allergy shots?


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I hope the allergy shots really help her. We've had success in the few dogs that the owners opted to do so.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

cprcheetah said:


> I hope the allergy shots really help her. We've had success in the few dogs that the owners opted to do so.


Thank You! It's really refreshing to hear that & I'd wish more people would post their experiences (good & bad) with the allergy regimens. One thing I didn't know til I had the consultation & Midgie's 1st shot was that some dogs don't do well or take the shots well. I said, "well then what do you do?" She said nothing that they have to just deal with the allergies. I thought oh my, I hope Midgie takes to the shots well & so far so good although it's only her 2nd today.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

woodard2009 said:


> Yea, my vet color-coded the two bottles & the schedule.
> I was really sick last year with allergies & went to an allergy specialist. I had x-rays done & was told they never saw soo much infection in one's face as I had in mine. They wanted me to take allergy shots but the viles cost $1000. I couldn't do that. I take a steroid nasal spray & Astilen nasal spray & Zirtec & Mucinex as needed.
> I don't understand why our allergy shots costs so much & allergy shots for a dog are reasonable. What's the difference besides size? Makes no sense to me. I also take honey harvested locally here & use the Nasal Rinse.
> How long did you have to take allergy shots?


Yeah that is weird. I went to an allergy doc and got shots for 8 years.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

**3rd Shot** My 2nd time administering while hubby holds her. Didn't go well. I started to administer before needle was all the way in & she didn't get full dose. Although it's a small dose of .2, I'm not sure how much she got. In 3 more days she goes up to .4. Guess I'll have to call vet tomorrow & let her know about it, but don't think there's nothing I can do not knowing exactly how much she got! I'm so upset I screwed up, but I won't screw up again. UUUUGGGGHHHH!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

***4th Shot*** Is a redo of 3rd shot because stupid me started squeezing needle before I had it in far enough. 4th shot went very well without any discomfort for Midgie.

***5th Shot***Up to .4 of dose went o.k. but Midgie yelped & that killed me. She seems to be doing great, minimal itching & licking.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Good luck I hope she starts feeling better soon


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

angel-baby said:


> Good luck I hope she starts feeling better soon


Thanks. I think I am seeing some positive results meaning less itching. I never had a problem with fleas til this year since I started taking care of strays that people were dropping off & the last stray was covered with fleas & ticks. I don't see hardly any, but now when Midgie starts itching I've noticed it's 1 flea. I just gave her a bath to see if there's more & there's not. The vet doesn't recommend I use any flea treatment because it's not a big problem for us. She allergic to fleas so I've been rubbing some Skin-So-Soft on her hoping that will deter the fleas.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

***6th Shot*** Thanks to wonderful hubby-he's double-checking me to make sure I'm pulling from the right bottle & giving the right dose. He usually holds her while I administer shot, but Midgie is now aware of the routine & was freakin' out while he held her so I couldn't stick her from moving so much. She's up to .6. I held her & hubby administered. She's more comfortable with me holding her, but she yelped pretty loud. Poor thing. She's been getting these shots every 3 days, so I'd say she might be a little sore. I try not to keep sticking in the same area between the shoulders, but there's no way to tell where I stuck her last time. She has about 2 more shots of every 3 days & then she'll start taking them about once a week. She's doing fine with the shots. I'm only having to give her Benedryl for the itching maybe once every 3 days. She never stops itching, but it doesn't seem as much as it was before she started the shots. I just about get sick to my stomach every time it's time for her shot worrying about anaphalaxis. QUESTION: Does anyone know what to do for anaphalaxis should it occur? My first instict is to pump her up with Benedryl & get her to the vet. But I like to be prepared should something like this occur.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

***7th shot*** This shot thing isn't going too well. Held Midgie while hubby tried to give dose. The needle exploded everywhere & don't know if or how much Midgie got. Have to wait 3 days for a re-do. Since she only has 2 shots left with this 1st bottle, I'm going to run her to the vet & let them do it as I think there is just enough left. Then she'll move on to the 2nd bottle which contains 200,000 ppm of allergens. I'll take her Friday for the last shot in this bottle. We'll try to give her the shots again ourselves when she starts the 2nd bottle. This is such a pain, but it's more of an inconvenience running back & forth to the vet just for a shot.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Midgie finished the first vile with 2000 ppm & did really well with the shots. We gave her the 1st shot in the new vile of 20,000 ppm and not real sure how she's doing on it. She's been itching, chewing & licking a lot. I took her to my dads for a walk thru the woods & being the she's allergic to many different type trees & pollen--could be causing her itching. Severe itching leaving red marks on her chest & belly, so I've been pumping her up on Benedryl again. I guess I can't complain as it has been several weeks since I've had to give her Benedryl. 
She gets her 2nd shot out of the new vile on Friday which she's only getting shots once a week now instead of every 3 days. 
Make sure to check back to find out how she does with her shot.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

**Update*** The 1st allergy shot out of the 2nd vile which is 20,000 ppm of everything she is allergic to didn't go well. She scratched incessantly; couldn't give her enough Benedryl. Called vet who said to skip the next Friday dose, so this past Friday she had to take the 1st dose over since she didn't do well. I was so nervous. It's Sunday and her itching is minimal; she seems to be tolerating it o.k. this time. I'm happy again. Her next dose is scheduled for this Friday so I'll let you know how it goes!

Midgie's become a squirming bear anymore when it comes to shot time, but I figured out how to kinda trick her. I held a little piece of steak in my right hand where her head is while my hubby jabs her. I don't think she even knew she got a shot this time, because I gave her the steak immediately after the shot. She never yelped or nothing. Yay!!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

good to hear Midgie's not scratching as much now  , hope all goes well for her on her next dose this friday. 
funny how you faked her out with the steak. lol. Tootsies like that too, easy to fake out with food, she's very food oriented


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

elaina said:


> good to hear Midgie's not scratching as much now  , hope all goes well for her on her next dose this friday.
> funny how you faked her out with the steak. lol. Tootsies like that too, easy to fake out with food, she's very food oriented


This year has been total **** with her having so many shots so she's become really hard to hold. I'm glad I finally thought of the steak thing. Hope it keeps working.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Poor Midgie, I had to give the shots to one of my cats (long ago) and it was a pain trying to get the dosage right so he wasn't miserable.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Are the injections subcutaneous or intramuscular?
I know nothing about giving an injection to a dog but I know _all _about giving them to myself. I've injected either Enbrel or Humira for about seven years now. They are subcutaneous injections. I inject into my thighs. The best advice the nurse who showed me how to do it gave me was to "throw it like a dart." She's exactly right! The needle doesn't hurt at all going in if I do it that way. (Mine is a 24 gauge, 1/2" needle FYI--don't know what they use for dogs).
One thing I've learned from switching from Enbrel to Humira is that the medicine itself can make a big difference! Injecting Enbrel was a piece of cake--never hurt. Humira is a whole different story! I can see from looking that Humira is much thicker than Enbrel. Also, I mixed the Enbrel myself so there were no preservatives. Humira comes ready to use in a syringe (I'm guessing there are preservatives involved in that). I've been on Humira for a little over two years now and although I inject the drug as ssslllooowwwlllyyy as I can, it still hurts/stings like hell most of the time. (Don't even get me started on Humira injectable pens! Only made that mistake once.)
I'm glad things are getting better for you and your baby.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

AC/DC Fan said:


> Are the injections subcutaneous or intramuscular?
> I know nothing about giving an injection to a dog but I know _all _about giving them to myself. I've injected either Enbrel or Humira for about seven years now. They are subcutaneous injections. I inject into my thighs. The best advice the nurse who showed me how to do it gave me was to "throw it like a dart." She's exactly right! The needle doesn't hurt at all going in if I do it that way. (Mine is a 24 gauge, 1/2" needle FYI--don't know what they use for dogs).
> One thing I've learned from switching from Enbrel to Humira is that the medicine itself can make a big difference! Injecting Enbrel was a piece of cake--never hurt. Humira is a whole different story! I can see from looking that Humira is much thicker than Enbrel. Also, I mixed the Enbrel myself so there were no preservatives. Humira comes ready to use in a syringe (I'm guessing there are preservatives involved in that). I've been on Humira for a little over two years now and although I inject the drug as ssslllooowwwlllyyy as I can, it still hurts/stings like hell most of the time. (Don't even get me started on Humira injectable pens! Only made that mistake once.)
> I'm glad things are getting better for you and your baby.


Are the shots for allergies? You poor thing! The shots I give Midgie are subcutaneous, in the back of her neck between her shoulder blades. Grab the scruff of skin between shoulder blade and inject. I've found that while I hold her & have a piece of chicken or meat in my hand, she's not concerned about my Hubby sticking her. Been working great.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

****UPDATE***** Gave Midgie her last weekly shot last Friday. She's up to .5 mm on the syringe. Scratching & chewing like a banchy. Benedryl doesn't seem to help much. I guess she's still o.k. as she's not breaking out in hives or acting sick. Still eating, drinking & pottying normal. Time to order new viles of allergens. She now continues taking her shots every 2 weeks instead of weekly--thank goodness. She'll stay at the .5 mm for about 1 month, then she'll go to a monthly shot.
Guess my vet is closed this week for the holiday. Can't get a hold to order allergens. I'm a little confused as to why vet doesn't want my to bring Midgie in to check her out & make sure she's tolerating shots o.k. Will ask when I order. She keeps waking me up at night with the itchies. Maybe I'll give her a nice warm bath to help soothe her irritated skin. Her mouth stays so red & irritated-looking.
Her next shot is scheduled for next Friday Jan. 7th.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

woodard2009 said:


> Are the shots for allergies? You poor thing! The shots I give Midgie are subcutaneous, in the back of her neck between her shoulder blades. Grab the scruff of skin between shoulder blade and inject. I've found that while I hold her & have a piece of chicken or meat in my hand, she's not concerned about my Hubby sticking her. Been working great.


I'm so sorry I overlooked your reply, Lisa! 
No, I don't have allergies. I inject because I have psoriasis.
I'm glad the distraction is working for little Midgie! I think it def. gets easier for everyone with more experience and time. I think allergy injections can take a very long time before they really "work." Is there something besides Benadryl that she can be given? Do they give dogs Atarax?
Glad she's doing better! :hello1:


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

AC/DC Fan said:


> I'm so sorry I overlooked your reply for so long, Lisa! (I hate when that happens!)
> No, I don't have allergies. I inject because I have psoriasis.
> I'm glad the distraction is working for little Midgie! I think it def. gets easier for everyone with more experience and time... Glad she's doing well! :hello1:


Don't feel bad! I didn't know you had asked me a question about Midgies shots until this morning when I went in to update her progress. I had no idea you had to take shots for psoriasis. Do you have to do that the rest of your life? I don't know how you do it. I hate needles, but I tolerate them when I have to. I'm such a big baby. lol


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

woodard2009 said:


> Don't feel bad! I didn't know you had asked me a question about Midgies shots until this morning when I went in to update her progress. I had no idea you had to take shots for psoriasis. Do you have to do that the rest of your life? I don't know how you do it. I hate needles, but I tolerate them when I have to. I'm such a big baby. lol


Well here I am 8 days late (again) with a response! Again, sorry, I don't do a fabulous job of keeping up obviously.

Not everyone injects biologics for psoriasis. I've been dealing with it since I was about 20 and it just kept getting worse. (There are like 6 different kinds of psoriasis and I've had 4 of them.) None of the topicals ever cleared it up. When the biologic drugs came along, my dermatologist offered and I jumped on it. That is the only thing that ever completely cleared my skin. It is a God send! I'm not needle phobic but even if I were, these injections are a small price to pay to not have symptoms of psoriasis. Yes, I imagine I'll be on it my entire life unless they find a cure.

Even though you say you're "such a big baby," I'm sure you'll do what you gotta do if it ever comes to it.  (As I said before, I don't feel the needle at all--it's the drug that hurts or doesn't).


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Well I hope they can get to the root of the problem by finding the cause soon. I'm glad you found some ease with biologic. 

Your right! You can surprise yourself sometimes of having to do things that normally you didn't think you could do. I did go through a needle-regimen myself and if I didn't have such a wonderful hubby to help me, I don't know what I would've done.


----------

